# Best Bad Asses on Film



## Gracie

Bill Nighy...great as Viktor and Davey Jones

Jack Nicholson

Bruce Willis

Gene Hackman

Robert DeNiro

Al  Pacino

Joe Pesci

just to name a few. How about you? Who is on your bad ass list? Not bad bad..bad GOOD bad ass, lol.


----------



## dblack

Not sure how you could leave Clint Eastwood off the list.


----------



## Gracie

I can't list them all, lol. I was hoping other folks would help out and list who they think are bad asses.

Samuel Jackson

Danny Trejo

Denzel Washington

John Wayne

.................anyone wanna add to the list?


----------



## Connery

James Cagney


----------



## Connery

Robert Mitchum


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Swagger

Dirty Harry had a .44 to protect him. That's one cold, ruthless bitch who survived on her wits alone. Polly Walker's Atia of the Julii would've eaten any of the men on this list for breakfast.


----------



## Billo_Really

Best bad asses in film?

*Mel Gibson* as *Porter* in the movie Payback.

*Tom Loughlan* as _*Billy Jack*_ in the movie Billy Jack.

*Lee Marvin* in the movie The Man who shot Liberty Valance.

*John Wayne* in the movie The Quiet Man.

*John Wayne* in the movie True Grit.

*Brad Pitt* in the movie Snatch.


----------



## trams

Bruce Lee..... Enter the dragon.


----------



## editec

Ray Liotta in_ Something Wild_

Something Wild (1986) - IMDb

One scarey mofo.

Your best friend one moment, brutal killer the next.

I've known people like this.

Totally without conscience yet almost impossible not to like when they turn on the charm.


----------



## Granny

Hmmm, yes: Robert Mitchum.  You got that right, Connery!  

Sam Elliott isn't too bad either - charmingly bad, I guess.


----------



## hjmick

Cast against type, Tom Hanks in _Road to Perdition_.


----------



## Swagger

How could I forget?! Gene Hackman in French Connection 1 & 2.

_Charnier!!_


----------



## Katzndogz

No Edward G. Robinson or Boris Karloff!


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes

*1930s B Western genre*

Best good bad assesTom Mix
Ken Maynard
Tim McCoy
Buck Jones
Gene Autry​Best bad bad asses Ted Lorch
Ken MacDonald
Harry Woods
Roy Barcroft
Forrest Taylor​


----------



## Harry Dresden

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> *1930s B Western genre*
> 
> Best good bad assesTom Mix
> Ken Maynard
> Tim McCoy
> Buck Jones
> Gene Autry​Best bad bad asses Ted Lorch
> Ken MacDonald
> Harry Woods
> Roy Barcroft
> Forrest Taylor​



geezus how old are you?..... these guys were back in the black and white days....


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes

63. Be 64 this year.

Except Tom Mix, those were the stars of Saturday matinees in this part of WV from my earliest memories, 1951 or so with the parents, through the 50s with other kids into the early 1960s. 10c for a couple hours in an air conditioned theater. If we were lucky we'd get another dime and get a coke and popcorn. Around 1963 the movie house burned down. 

That was the end of the matinees.


----------



## Billo_Really

Billy Jack was a classic!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVX-voqWuwY]Billy Jack RIGHT FOOT Wops Posner's Face (1080p HD) Billy Jack Classic Clips - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

Billo_Really said:


> Billy Jack was a classic!
> 
> 
> Billy Jack RIGHT FOOT Wops Posner's Face (1080p HD) Billy Jack Classic Clips - YouTube



the fight following that was pretty good too....


----------



## Billo_Really

So was Brad Pitt in Snatch!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG_Nwp0wZc0]Mickey vs Gorgeous George - Snatch First Fight Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Harry Dresden said:


> the fight following that was pretty good too....


And the one that preceded it...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXXyms5g5ok]I just go berserk ... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

Richard Gere in Internal Affairs:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu64XffTS8A]Internal Affairs - YouTube[/ame]

Rutger Hauer in almost anything but especially this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC2jQdYkSv4]Cool scene - The Hitcher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

My favorite Mel Gibson movie (because he doesn't play a good guy)!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyjaZFv4lgI]Payback (2/8) Movie CLIP - Wrong Answer (1999) HD - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkTP21NTcgM]Payback (5/8) Movie CLIP - Kill Carter (1999) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Uma Thurman was a pretty good bad ass in Kill Bill...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9iIKn1Bl6c]Schoolgirl bodyguard (Gogo Yubari) fights Black Mamba - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWwGXIjxbnI]Kill Bill: Vol. 2 (8/12) Movie CLIP - Losing the Other Eye (2004) HD - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jhTRqgTZSM]Kill Bill vol. 1-Black Mamba vs crazy 88(HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

One of the greatest bad as scenes of all time...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE9Qm8mShik]Pulp Fiction Scene - "Hamburgers" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Woody Harrelson was a pretty good bad ass in Natural Born Killers...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCTtY96B_iw]Natural Born Killers diner scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

George Clooney was a pretty good bad ass in From Dusk till Dawn...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9m4hRQkVSA]From Dusk Till Dawn (2/12) Movie CLIP - Convenience Store Massacre (1996) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Paul Newman is the only one who ever became a bad ass, by getting his ass kicked!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n0mgkaEGQc]Cool Hand Luke Boxing Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

Patrick Swayze did some ass kicking in Roadhouse....


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Dwight Yoakam

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly (a day one fan of his singing pretty much)

P.S. You just want to kill him yourself when watching that Sling Blade film!


----------



## Pop23

Sean Connery - all 007 movies

Least we forget.  Anthony Hopkins - Silence of the lambs

You don't get much badder then ^^^^


----------



## tinydancer

One of my favorite westerns _ever!_

I swear I almost passed out/went into a catatonic state witnessing Henry Fonda killing a kid in this film. He played one of the best villains.

*Once upon a time in the West*


----------



## Billo_Really

Pop23 said:


> Sean Connery - all 007 movies
> 
> Least we forget.  Anthony Hopkins - Silence of the lambs
> 
> You don't get much badder then ^^^^


What about Dolemite?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prDZm18Abjk]dolemite, scene 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Michael Biehn as Johnny Ringo. Damn he was so freaking evil; just awesome. Unbelievable and fabulous.


----------



## Zona

trams said:


> Bruce Lee..... Enter the dragon.



Yup.   And Eric Roberts in best of the best.


----------



## Billo_Really

tinydancer said:


> Michael Biehn as Johnny Ringo. Damn he was so freaking evil; just awesome. Unbelievable and fabulous.


I think Val Kilmer got the better of him though...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F3wYMkpovo]Tombstone - Doc Holliday meets Johnny Ringo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Billo_Really said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Biehn as Johnny Ringo. Damn he was so freaking evil; just awesome. Unbelievable and fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Val Kilmer got the better of him though...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F3wYMkpovo]Tombstone - Doc Holliday meets Johnny Ringo - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...




Oh that he did.

"I'll be your huckleberry"....

They played off each other so damn well.


----------



## idb

The bad guy in No Country For Old Men was rather unpleasant.

+1 for Fonda in Once Upon A Time In The West too.


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd likes Joe Don Baker as sheriff Buford Pusser in Walking Tall...

... Granny likes Sylvester Stallone in dem Rambo movies.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Bond, James Bond ..Sean Connery editions


----------



## Connery

Lumpy 1 said:


> Bond, James Bond ..Sean Connery editions


----------



## Billo_Really

tinydancer said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Biehn as Johnny Ringo. Damn he was so freaking evil; just awesome. Unbelievable and fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Val Kilmer got the better of him though...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F3wYMkpovo]Tombstone - Doc Holliday meets Johnny Ringo - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that he did.
> 
> "I'll be your huckleberry"....
> 
> They played off each other so damn well.
Click to expand...

My favorite bad ass in westerns was the Sundance Kid.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5f5_KdLEw4]Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

I'm surprised no one has mentioned this bad ass...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17yupESOaC4]Fight Scene from The Transporter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rozman

Javier Bardem.... No country for old men...
And my 2 boys from the Mexican Cartel in the TV show Breaking Bad.


----------



## Pop23

Might not be the biggest badass, but this is one badass scene

Jaws The Indianapolis Speech - YouTube


----------



## Zona

Billo_Really said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned this bad ass...
> 
> 
> Fight Scene from The Transporter - YouTube



Jason Statham is the man.


----------



## Missourian

Steve McQueen in Bullitt

Charlton Heston in The Omega Man

Robert Redford in Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## boedicca

Swagger said:


> Dirty Harry had a .44 to protect him. That's one cold, ruthless bitch who survived on her wits alone. Polly Walker's Atia of the Julii would've eaten any of the men on this list for breakfast.



She was fabulous, but not quite the bad ass that Sian Phillips was as Livia:


----------



## boedicca

I can't believe nobody has mentioned:

Jack Palance  (Shane)

and

Lee Van Cleef (Good, Bad & Ugly)


----------



## idb

Robert De NIro
Cape Fear

Joe Pesci
Casino


----------



## Pop23

*We need a few more females

Sigourney Weaver in Aliens *


----------



## boedicca

Well then:

Cynthia Rothrock (China O'Brien)
Lucy Lawless  (Xena)
Yancy Butler (Witchblade)


----------



## Billo_Really

Barry Newman in Vanishing Point


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6LBhjc08vo]Vanishing Point (1971) Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

Gotta be top 10...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biq_zNakkfA]Arnold Schwarzenegger in The Terminator - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Peter Fonda in Easy Rider


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gVPxPdNLwA]Easy Rider Opening - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Ragnar said:


> Gotta be top 10...
> 
> Arnold Schwarzenegger in The Terminator - YouTube


I liked him better when he was saving Jesus...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH8KzB4ZfcA]Terminator - why Jesus had to die for us - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Milla Jovovich - LeeLoo in the fifth element 

Not only a badass, but a nice one too!

If your gonna get asskicked, you could do much, much worse!


----------



## Ragnar

Maybe top 20?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkWS9PiXekE]This is Sparta. Full scene. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zona

Pop23 said:


> *We need a few more females
> 
> Sigourney Weaver in Aliens *



I will take Vasquez over Sigourney Weaver any day.    She was the ultimate bad ass chick.  And oh so freaking hot.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Zona said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised no one has mentioned this bad ass...
> 
> 
> Fight Scene from The Transporter - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Statham is the man.
Click to expand...


I'm surprised that it took 3 pages before Jason Statham was mentioned.  Not only was he good in that heist movie with the mini-coopers driving away with all the gold, but he was also great in the Crank movies, as well as all of the Transporter movies.

I'm also wondering why Vin Diesel (XXX and the Fast and Furious series) has been left off the list.  Vin Diesel is one of those ultimate badasses as well.


----------



## Desperado

Alan Rickman as Hans Gruber in Die Hard


----------



## Ragnar

And he shall be Leon, and he shall be a bad ass...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcsirofJrlM]Leon: The Professional (1994) TRAILER (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zona

Ragnar said:


> And he shall be Leon, and he shall be a bad ass...
> 
> Leon: The Professional (1994) TRAILER (HD) - YouTube



I have never seen this.  Hell, I have never even heard of it.  

Looks good.  Thanks.


----------



## Billo_Really

Jack Black in Tenacious D


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80DtQD5BQ_A]Tenacious D: Master Exploder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zona

Pop23 said:


> Milla Jovovich - LeeLoo in the fifth element
> 
> Not only a badass, but a nice one too!
> 
> If your gonna get asskicked, you could do much, much worse!








She is the definition of bad ass.


----------



## Gracie

The chick that played the lead in The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Billo_Really

Heath Ledger was a pretty good bad ass....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QehZjjwb7-I]The Dark Knight - Joker's Pencil Trick Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor

Best female badass?

My vote goes to Gabrielle Anwar as Fiona Glenanne on the TV show Burn Notice.

Not only is she HOOOOOOTTTTT!!!!! But she's got a shoot first, blow it up, then ask questions mentality.

Michael has to talk Fiona down off her tree on occasion, as she's got such a penchant for destruction.


----------



## Gracie

Well, if we are going to go with tv shows too, then I say Ziva David of NCIS.


----------



## rightwinger

Anthony Hopkins as Hannibal Lector


----------



## Zona

ABikerSailor said:


> Best female badass?
> 
> My vote goes to Gabrielle Anwar as Fiona Glenanne on the TV show Burn Notice.
> 
> Not only is she HOOOOOOTTTTT!!!!! But she's got a shoot first, blow it up, then ask questions mentality.
> 
> Michael has to talk Fiona down off her tree on occasion, as she's got such a penchant for destruction.



Its her mouth.  There is something about her mouth.  She is rail thin but pulls it off.


----------



## Two Thumbs

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giiuqTdBSTc]Event Horizon (8/9) Movie CLIP - To Hell (1997) HD - YouTube[/ame]

Hell is only a word....

creeps me out to this day


----------



## Two Thumbs

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrHmcpRAZNs]Hitler Finds out Chuck Norris is Coming - [Episode Four] - YouTube[/ame]


Chuck Fucking Norris


----------



## Two Thumbs

TV shows?

Xena

end of A list


----------



## ABikerSailor

Zona said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best female badass?
> 
> My vote goes to Gabrielle Anwar as Fiona Glenanne on the TV show Burn Notice.
> 
> Not only is she HOOOOOOTTTTT!!!!! But she's got a shoot first, blow it up, then ask questions mentality.
> 
> Michael has to talk Fiona down off her tree on occasion, as she's got such a penchant for destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its her mouth.  There is something about her mouth.  She is rail thin but pulls it off.
Click to expand...


Not to mention the fact that she rarely wears a bra, and is SMOKING HHHHHHHHOT in a bikini (which the show seems to be able to put her in on a regular basis).


----------



## Pop23

Zona said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milla Jovovich - LeeLoo in the fifth element
> 
> Not only a badass, but a nice one too!
> 
> If your gonna get asskicked, you could do much, much worse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is the definition of bad ass.
Click to expand...


For some reason I WANT MY ASS KICKED


----------



## Two Thumbs

ABikerSailor said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best female badass?
> 
> My vote goes to Gabrielle Anwar as Fiona Glenanne on the TV show Burn Notice.
> 
> Not only is she HOOOOOOTTTTT!!!!! But she's got a shoot first, blow it up, then ask questions mentality.
> 
> Michael has to talk Fiona down off her tree on occasion, as she's got such a penchant for destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its her mouth.  There is something about her mouth.  She is rail thin but pulls it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that she rarely wears a bra, and is SMOKING HHHHHHHHOT in a bikini (which the show seems to be able to put her in on a regular basis).
Click to expand...


really?

I think she's plain with a body that creeps me out.


----------



## idb

Hugo Weaving as Agent Smith in The Matrix.
"As you can see, we've been watching you for some time - Mr Anderson"
"I've come to the conclusion that the human species is a virus...."


----------



## Swagger

_My name is Daniel Plainview, and I am an oil man.​_


----------



## Swagger

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9SEFMIBwAs"]Is there enough room for this many "badasses" in 10 minutes?[/ame]​
Furthermore, almost all of The Last of the Mohicans was filmed where my wife grew-up.


----------



## Politico

Dolemite!!!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jrdexjigaM]The Human Tornado 1976 - Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhnold!!!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Dudley of course...

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q83Jqd2h0Yg]Dudley Do-Right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Granny

Kathy Bates

Misery and Deloris Claiborne


----------



## rightwinger

Uma Thurman in Kill Bill


----------



## tinydancer

Bad asses supremo baby! I love this movie and this cast of characters to death. They just don't make them like this any more.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Sorry Tiny..................but Kelly's Hero's was better than the Dirty Dozen.


----------



## tinydancer

ABikerSailor said:


> Sorry Tiny..................but Kelly's Hero's was better than the Dirty Dozen.



That's my husband's favorite. We never ever have to argue about which one we want to watch first because they're both our top two favorite war movies. 

Both movies had such wicked casts. Just amazing talent that rocked the big screen.


----------



## ABikerSailor

tinydancer said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Tiny..................but Kelly's Hero's was better than the Dirty Dozen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my husband's favorite. We never ever have to argue about which one we want to watch first because they're both our top two favorite war movies.
> 
> Both movies had such wicked casts. Just amazing talent that rocked the big screen.
Click to expand...


Yep.  Matter of fact, both those movies were used in leadership training courses that I took as a new E-5 and E-6 when I was advanced in rank.

Me personally?  I liked the character Oddball the best.  A hippie driving a tank was too cool for words.


----------



## tinydancer

ABikerSailor said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Tiny..................but Kelly's Hero's was better than the Dirty Dozen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my husband's favorite. We never ever have to argue about which one we want to watch first because they're both our top two favorite war movies.
> 
> Both movies had such wicked casts. Just amazing talent that rocked the big screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Matter of fact, both those movies were used in leadership training courses that I took as a new E-5 and E-6 when I was advanced in rank.
> 
> Me personally?  I liked the character Oddball the best.  A hippie driving a tank was too cool for words.
Click to expand...


Sutherland was truly in his prime back then. I'm a fan.


----------



## ABikerSailor

tinydancer said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my husband's favorite. We never ever have to argue about which one we want to watch first because they're both our top two favorite war movies.
> 
> Both movies had such wicked casts. Just amazing talent that rocked the big screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Matter of fact, both those movies were used in leadership training courses that I took as a new E-5 and E-6 when I was advanced in rank.
> 
> Me personally?  I liked the character Oddball the best.  A hippie driving a tank was too cool for words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sutherland was truly in his prime back then. I'm a fan.
Click to expand...


Another movie that is used quite a bit in leadership training is "The Big Red One".

That's another badass film, because even though they take serious casualties, they keep going on.


----------



## MondoBongo

Norman Reedus and Sean Patrick flannery as the McManus brothers


----------



## Connery

Can ya dig it?


"They say this cat Shaft is a bad mother
Shut your mouth
But I'm talkin' 'bout Shaft
Then we can dig it"











[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEaRCAcfOEQ]Shaft Theme Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

But of course Hit Girl from Kick Ass...


----------



## ABikerSailor

Actually....................one of the more badass chicks from the movies would be Lori Petty when she played "Tank Girl".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mTl4KPRXJ8]Tank Girl (1995) - Trailer - YouTube[/ame]

Gotta love a chick with an AI pet tank that surfs on it's barrel.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Two Thumbs said:


> Chuck Norris


I love watching him on Walker, Texas Ranger!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## tinydancer

MondoBongo said:


> Norman Reedus and Sean Patrick flannery as the McManus brothers



Whoooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo! I was just about to put up Connelly and Dafoe along with them.


----------



## Billo_Really

Connery said:


> Can ya dig it?
> 
> 
> "They say this cat Shaft is a bad mother
> Shut your mouth
> But I'm talkin' 'bout Shaft
> Then we can dig it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaft Theme Song - YouTube


You pick Shaft over Dolemite?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzlTr-3sBlU]Dolemite! Opening Credits (CLASSIC)! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## trams

Loved the Boondock Saints.


----------



## Connery

Billo_Really said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can ya dig it?
> 
> 
> "They say this cat Shaft is a bad mother
> Shut your mouth
> But I'm talkin' 'bout Shaft
> Then we can dig it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaft Theme Song - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> You pick Shaft over Dolemite?
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzlTr-3sBlU]Dolemite! Opening Credits (CLASSIC)! - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Not over, in addition  to....

The Rock~Walking Tall~~~ Such fun crap to watch...







The Rock & Dwana Pusser, whose late husband, Buford, this remake  was based  on,  at the Nashville Premiere of Walking Tall checking out his wood.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YkPwWv9ivU]Walking tall - The Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MondoBongo

tinydancer said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Reedus and Sean Patrick flannery as the McManus brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo! I was just about to put up Connelly and Dafoe along with them.
Click to expand...


Ooooh.  thank you, dear for the pics.  My avatar is from the Boondock Saints - well, sorta.


----------



## tinydancer

MondoBongo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Reedus and Sean Patrick flannery as the McManus brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo! I was just about to put up Connelly and Dafoe along with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooooh.  thank you, dear for the pics.  My avatar is from the Boondock Saints - well, sorta.
Click to expand...




You're welcome. I just loved loved and loved to death some more the synchronized shooting scenes.


----------



## MondoBongo

tinydancer said:


> Ooooh.  thank you, dear for the pics.  My avatar is from the Boondock Saints - well, sorta.





You're welcome. I just loved loved and loved to death some more the synchronized shooting scenes. 











[/QUOTE]

I love the rope scene


----------



## Swagger

Sorry, did someone say they were looking for some "bad asses"? Look no further than Vic Mackey and the Strike Team (best f*ckin' police show ever!!!).​


----------



## tjvh

dblack said:


> Not sure how you could leave Clint Eastwood off the list.



Don't forget Lee Van Cleef ...


----------



## idb

Apocalypto


----------



## Gracie

I love denzel washington in  his nice roles. But he is a bad ass in his bad roles. Like American Gangster and Training day. DAYUM he is hot. But bad ass!


----------



## Ragnar

Gromit's pretty bad ass, for a dog. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cxAuU5nReU]Cracking Contraptions - The Soccamatic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

George Clooney was a pretty good bad ass in From Dusk till Dawn.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esBG9kdiwoU]From Dusk Till Dawn- The Hostage Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6M9tW6ieuA]Let's Play Lions!!! - YouTube[/ame]

lets play lions


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

William Shatner as James T. Kirk in Star Trek II vs. Ricardo Mantalban's Kahn Noonien Singh.  And vs. Christopher Plummer as Klingon General Chang in STVI: The  Undiscovered Country.

Speaking of badasses in the Star Trek universe, you cannot overlook Michael Dorn's Worf.


----------



## jan

Rambo

Also Liam Neesam in "Taken".


----------



## animallover

Jason Stathem..he is badA and Hottt. hehehe


----------



## ABikerSailor

animallover said:


> Jason Stathem..he is badA and Hottt. hehehe



He's the best kind of bad ass.  He doesn't care about anything other than getting the job done, yet he also has a bit of a soft spot for those he cares about.


----------



## animallover

Ok this may not count because its not really a film. But tv series, I would have to say Darryl on Walking Dead.


----------



## ABikerSailor

animallover said:


> Ok this may not count because its not really a film. But tv series, I would have to say Darryl on Walking Dead.



Okay.............so now we're doing television shows.

I nominate Captain Malcolm Reynolds (of the Firefly class ship named Serenity) to be the ultimate badass.

Why?

Because not only does he pull off some really great schemes, but he's also able to keep idiots on his crew (like Jane) in check.

Besides.........................he's got a hot woman (Zoey) who is almost as much as a badass as him, who not only served with him, but decided to stay on and watch his back.

Best part?  He's smart enough to listen to her when it's necessary.


----------



## Zona

ABikerSailor said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this may not count because its not really a film. But tv series, I would have to say Darryl on Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.............so now we're doing television shows.
> 
> I nominate Captain Malcolm Reynolds (of the Firefly class ship named Serenity) to be the ultimate badass.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because not only does he pull off some really great schemes, but he's also able to keep idiots on his crew (like Jane) in check.
> 
> Besides.........................he's got a hot woman (Zoey) who is almost as much as a badass as him, who not only served with him, but decided to stay on and watch his back.
> 
> Best part?  He's smart enough to listen to her when it's necessary.
Click to expand...


LOVED that show.  But if memory serves, he was enlisted when they were in the ervice together.    Why did she continue to call him sir?  I could be wrong about that.  

 (By the way, you know thats Lawrence Fishburns wife.)


----------



## Zona

Eric Roberts in Best of the best.


----------



## dblack

Zona said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animallover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this may not count because its not really a film. But tv series, I would have to say Darryl on Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.............so now we're doing television shows.
> 
> I nominate Captain Malcolm Reynolds (of the Firefly class ship named Serenity) to be the ultimate badass.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because not only does he pull off some really great schemes, but he's also able to keep idiots on his crew (like Jane) in check.
> 
> Besides.........................he's got a hot woman (Zoey) who is almost as much as a badass as him, who not only served with him, but decided to stay on and watch his back.
> 
> Best part?  He's smart enough to listen to her when it's necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOVED that show.  But if memory serves, he was enlisted when they were in the ervice together.    Why did she continue to call him sir?  I could be wrong about that.
> 
> (By the way, you know thats Lawrence Fishburns wife.)
Click to expand...


He was a sergeant as a browncoat, a captain (of his own ship) afterwards.


----------



## Zona

dblack said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.............so now we're doing television shows.
> 
> I nominate Captain Malcolm Reynolds (of the Firefly class ship named Serenity) to be the ultimate badass.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because not only does he pull off some really great schemes, but he's also able to keep idiots on his crew (like Jane) in check.
> 
> Besides.........................he's got a hot woman (Zoey) who is almost as much as a badass as him, who not only served with him, but decided to stay on and watch his back.
> 
> Best part?  He's smart enough to listen to her when it's necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED that show.  But if memory serves, he was enlisted when they were in the ervice together.    Why did she continue to call him sir?  I could be wrong about that.
> 
> (By the way, you know thats Lawrence Fishburns wife.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a sergeant as a browncoat, a captain (of his own ship) afterwards.
Click to expand...


I know but she called him Sir when they showed flashbacks to when they were fighting in the war.


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1COT5g8c7c]Red Sun - Charles Bronson vs. Toshiro Mifune - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## waltky

Joe Don Baker...

... as Sherrif Buford Pusser...

... in Walking Tall...

... is possum's favorite.

... Uncle Ferd likes Sylvester Stallone...

... as Rambo.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Zona said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED that show.  But if memory serves, he was enlisted when they were in the ervice together.    Why did she continue to call him sir?  I could be wrong about that.
> 
> (By the way, you know thats Lawrence Fishburns wife.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a sergeant as a browncoat, a captain (of his own ship) afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but she called him Sir when they showed flashbacks to when they were fighting in the war.
Click to expand...


Capt. Reynolds outranked her.  She could have been a senior enlisted to his being a junior officer.

Look up the relationship between a Gunny and a Captain (in the Navy, we call them LT's) sometime.

It's the Chief's job to support their superior officer.

I think Zoey may have been a Chief (speaking as a Navy man) and Malcolm Reynolds was her OIC at either the level of LT or LCDR.


----------



## westwall

ABikerSailor said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a sergeant as a browncoat, a captain (of his own ship) afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know but she called him Sir when they showed flashbacks to when they were fighting in the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capt. Reynolds outranked her.  She could have been a senior enlisted to his being a junior officer.
> 
> Look up the relationship between a Gunny and a Captain (in the Navy, we call them LT's) sometime.
> 
> It's the Chief's job to support their superior officer.
> 
> I think Zoey may have been a Chief (speaking as a Navy man) and Malcolm Reynolds was her OIC at either the level of LT or LCDR.
Click to expand...






Have you not watched the series?  In the episode where they were salvaging the wrecked ship with the Reaver aboard he is clearly identified as having been a sergeant in the war.

Sheesh, just WATCH the show!


----------



## Harry Dresden

lets not forget Bruce Leroy in the " The Last Dragon"......and the lead bad guy... Sho'nuff

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfZd5F1eOs0]Guile's Theme Goes with Everything (The Last Dragon - Alternate Ending) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

Liam Nesson - Schindler's list

Stallone - Rambo 08 based on a true story


----------



## derk

[ame=http://youtu.be/to5MDrmvJAo]Tito and Tarantula - Strange Face Of Love (Desperado Movie Mix) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/ozeSrSd1BnI]Desperado- bar shootout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle

BorisTheAnimal said:


> William Shatner as James T. Kirk in Star Trek II vs. Ricardo Mantalban's Kahn Noonien Singh.  And vs. Christopher Plummer as Klingon General Chang in STVI: The  Undiscovered Country.
> 
> Speaking of badasses in the Star Trek universe, you cannot overlook Michael Dorn's Worf.



No movies (they should have used it for the reboot, instead of the abortion they actually made), but NOBODY can hold a candle to Captain Mackenzie Calhoun (commanding USS _Excalibur_), from Peter David's _New Frontier_.


----------



## namvet

Lee Marvin - super bad ass in this one


----------



## namvet

Al Pacino - the Godfather​

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppjyB2MpxBU]The Godfather (3/9) Movie CLIP - Killing Sollozzo and McCluskey (1972) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Gerard Butler in this scene right here: 

[ame=http://youtu.be/4Prc1UfuokY]This is Sparta! - 300 (1/5) Movie CLIP (2006) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

/


----------



## Ropey

This guy is pretty bad ass.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV-iP1jSMlI]Dude transports 22 bricks on his head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

James Caan in Thief was a pretty good bad ass too...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9CxgHdlo4s]Thief - ending (1981) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor

Jarlaxle said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> William Shatner as James T. Kirk in Star Trek II vs. Ricardo Mantalban's Kahn Noonien Singh.  And vs. Christopher Plummer as Klingon General Chang in STVI: The  Undiscovered Country.
> 
> Speaking of badasses in the Star Trek universe, you cannot overlook Michael Dorn's Worf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No movies (they should have used it for the reboot, instead of the abortion they actually made), but NOBODY can hold a candle to Captain Mackenzie Calhoun (commanding USS _Excalibur_), from Peter David's _New Frontier_.
Click to expand...


Actually......................if you're going to go with space movies, the best Captain in the world is Captain Malcolm Reynolds (aka Nathan Fillion), who commands the Firefly spaceship Serenity.

And yeah..................he was on both a television series AND in the movies.

Captain Mal ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## g5000

*Omar Little*


Right now, a few of you should be saying, "Oh yeah!  I can't believe I forgot Omar!"

For the those of you who are culturally deprived, Omar Little was a serious badass in _The Wire_.


----------

